# Pelican Lake



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

So im sitting here in my office at work watching the snow fall outside and am already dreaming of warmer days. What I want to be doing is fishing from my kayak out in the sun and it got me thinking about Pelican. I have never been there so I am wanting to plan a trip there after it warms up. Any info would be appreciated. when is the best time of year to go? Would it be a good place to fish from a kayak? Is there a campground? Is there toilets? (my wife's only condition) 
Not looking for any insider info just looking to hear from anyone who has been there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

From the DWR site:



> Site description: Pelican Lake has a nice boat ramp, restrooms and covered picnic tables. There is also a boat dock during the warmer months. There is primitive camping on the south shore and on the DWR Sportsmans Access ground on the north side. There is also a primitive boat ramp on the DWR Sportsmans Access land. The terrain is sage brush, greasewood and cattails with some cottonwood and willow trees. There is a beautiful view of the south slope of the Uinta Mountains. It gets very hot here in summer and the biting flies can be bad at times. Come prepared. Do not get in the water during the summer due to swimmers itch.


I've been there. Lot's of bugs and the place is subject to high winds.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

Not to mention the fish have worms the size of grains of rice throughout their meat.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Pelican is a great place for small craft. A yak can get in and around the reeds nicely. Be aware that the area often recieves strong afternoon winds in spring through fall and they can come up quickly. Spring time is best for less bugs and spawning fish. Summer is hot and often has lots of bugs, especially around the reeds. Fall can be good too. The fish do have yellow grubs in their flesh but not all of them are infected. Catch and release and you don't have to worry about it anyway.

The primative camp ground and toilet is near the BLM ramp on the southwest corner. I don't think the toilet is a flusher. Not too many trees for shade relief either.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

So not really worth the drive from the Ogden area is what i can gather?


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Well worth the drive from Ogden, just leave the wife at home. Bring a mesh mask for the bugs and you'll be fine.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

ajwildcat-

Not that it's "not worth the drive"… It's just that there are alot of other options between Ogden and there. There can be some great fishing at Pelican, but there are a few things to consider. Now that you have a little info, it's up to you to decide.

IMHO, there are alot of other options for great camping and kayaking closer to Ogden, that's all.

Good luck!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, if you ever decide to go out there, you should check out Fantasy Canyon too.

It's another planet, right here on Earth.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27734&p=293321

Map Link:

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=4 ... 6&t=h&z=18


----------

